

Curmudgeon's Guide to REST - daliwali
http://daliwa.li/curmudgeons-guide-to-rest/

======
rmason
You sound like a SOAP apologist. REST succeeded precisely because it was
approachable by the cowboy coder.

~~~
daliwali
Not at all, and I did not mention SOAP. Most APIs on the web are not really
RESTful, and the problem with the cowboy coder approach is that they appear
productive but create tons of technical busy work that can't easily be
automated.

